# Steak n Eggs



## jw (Dec 15, 2022)

I've been on a steak, eggs, n milk kick lately.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 3 | Wow 1


----------



## MyCrows (Dec 15, 2022)

Dude that looks delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Dec 15, 2022)

The meat looks great, but I like my eggs overcooked.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Dec 16, 2022)

Edward said:


> The meat looks great, but I like my eggs overcooked.



My brother, in love may I point you are in error however, rejoice in that there is no need for a fracture. I believe it is not necessary to make it a point of breaking off fellowship even when brothers have deep flaws in issues as preparation of eggs. I would still share the Lord's table with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 16, 2022)

Sunnyside is perfect with steak. Dipping sauce!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Edward (Dec 16, 2022)

Anti-Babylon said:


> My brother, in love may I point you are in error however, rejoice in that there is no need for a fracture.


Us BR reformed (Boiled to Rubber) are tolerant, but some of the TR reformed (Totally Raw) would break fellowship with us.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jw (Dec 16, 2022)

Edward said:


> Us BR reformed (Boiled to Rubber) are tolerant, but some of the TR reformed (Totally Raw) would break fellowship with us.


I’m a BTE, Big Tent Eggvangelical. I like ‘em most every form (sans rotten)!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jw (Dec 16, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Sunnyside is perfect with steak. Dipping sauce!!


Eggzactly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 16, 2022)

An egg should under no circumstances be boiled for more than 6 minutes. My grandma, when she was still with us, would boil them for a minimum of 45. They would turn grey under the shell. She was absolutely convinced we would get Salmonella if they were boiled for less than 40. They looked like eggs from Mars when she was done with them. Thankfully, she had many other positive qualities to make up for what she did to those poor eggs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Funny 5 | Wow 1 | Praying 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 16, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> An egg should under no circumstances be boiled for more than 6 minutes. My grandma, when she was still with us, would boil them for a minimum of 45. They would turn grey under the shell. She was absolutely convinced we would get Salmonella if they were boiled for less than 40. They looked like eggs from Mars when she was done with them. Thankfully, she had many other positive qualities to make up for what she did to those poor eggs.


soft-boiled eggs are tricky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 16, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> An egg should under no circumstances be boiled for more than 6 minutes. My grandma, when she was still with us, would boil them for a minimum of 45. They would turn grey under the shell. She was absolutely convinced we would get Salmonella if they were boiled for less than 40. They looked like eggs from Mars when she was done with them. Thankfully, she had many other positive qualities to make up for what she did to those poor eggs.


My late grandmother thought this about everything she cooked.

What is your egg-boiling method?


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Dec 16, 2022)

Edward said:


> Us BR reformed (Boiled to Rubber) are tolerant, but some of the TR reformed (Totally Raw) would break fellowship with us.



I suspect @Charles Johnson 's grandmother's contribution will be the most controversial.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 16, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> My late grandmother thought this about everything she cooked.
> 
> What is your egg-boiling method?


The only detail I focus much on is that the water boils for 6 minutes. Usually I take the eggs out and put them in cold water after so they don't keep cooking. 4 minutes gives runny yoke, 6 gives a yoke that's solid but translucent yellow, not powdery or crumbly, and 8 or more gives a crumbly, powdery, dry yoke. What the other 37 minutes are for, only my later grandmother knows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 16, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> The only detail I focus much on is that the water boils for 6 minutes. Usually I take the eggs out and put them in cold water after so they don't keep cooking. 4 minutes gives runny yoke, 6 gives a yoke that's solid but translucent yellow, not powdery or crumbly, and 8 or more gives a crumbly, powdery, dry yoke. What the other 37 minutes are for, only my later grandmother knows.


do you boil the water first and then drop the eggs, or put the eggs in and bring them up to a 6 minute boil?


----------



## Taylor (Dec 16, 2022)

Anti-Babylon said:


> I suspect @Charles Johnson 's grandmother's contribution will be the most controversial.
> 
> View attachment 9851


This is fantastic. Well done (pun intended).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 16, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> do you boil the water first and then drop the eggs, or put the eggs in and bring them up to a 6 minute boil?


I don't boil the water first because it tends to crack the eggs to drop them in boiling water.


----------



## Edward (Dec 16, 2022)

To properly prepare a hard boiled egg, put it in the water, bring the water to a boil, turn off the heat, cover the pot, and let it sit 10 minutes. 

To properly prepare an egg out of the shell, fry bacon, country ham, or sausage in a skillet. remove meat, add water, put in eggs, cover skillet, Egg is done when it will bounce when dropped.


----------



## MyCrows (Dec 16, 2022)

Who wants to eat an egg that was dropped and bounced off the floor?


----------



## JH (Dec 16, 2022)

MyCrows said:


> Who wants to eat an egg that was dropped and bounced off the floor?


5 second rule

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 16, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> I don't boil the water first because it tends to crack the eggs to drop them in boiling water.


This.
Put eggs in pot, covered with water. 
Heat to boiling. Boil for 6 minutes. Put in ice bath to stop cooking. Peel, enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 17, 2022)

Plot Twist: Eggs n Steak

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Dec 17, 2022)

Looks mighty good. I see you have some of that North Carolina hot sauce there to top it off!

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 17, 2022)

jw said:


> I've been on a steak, eggs, n milk kick lately.
> 
> View attachment 9846 View attachment 9847
> 
> View attachment 9848


Bruh, you need to fry those eggs before you eat them. If they were any more raw, you could drink them.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 17, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Sunnyside is perfect with steak. Dipping sauce!!


----------



## jw (Dec 17, 2022)

Sovereign Grace said:


> Bruh, you need to fry those eggs before you eat them. If they were any more raw, you could drink them.


Them is fried. If they was raw, you'd see no white. Plus, ain't nuthin' wrong with raw, either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 17, 2022)

My favorite breakfast. Had it just this Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 19, 2022)

jw said:


> Them is fried. If they was raw, you'd see no white. Plus, ain't nuthin' wrong with raw, either.


If yolk is runny, it’s raw to me. You eating a raw bitty.


----------



## jw (Dec 19, 2022)

Sovereign Grace said:


> If yolk is runny, it’s raw to me. You eating a raw bitty.


Well -as they say- Bless your heart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Dec 19, 2022)

Sovereign Grace said:


> If yolk is runny, it’s raw to me. You eating a raw bitty.



I accept your terms. I never claimed to like raw before but now, so be it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 19, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> do you boil the water first and then drop the eggs, or put the eggs in and bring them up to a 6 minute boil?


We always boil our eggs for around 10 minutes.


----------

